# how to stop jumping and running full speed into you



## RyanLurker (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a 13 week old Vizsla and he loves to jump. He also love to run full speed into you. I was hoping for some advice to limit/stop the behavior.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Cole has knocked everyone in our household down off their feet. He would run full speed and crash right into your legs, front or back and body check you.

What I started doing was...at the park when he would make me a target, or when I called him to me, I would stick my leg straight out like the bottom of my foot would be his view and he would basically play chicken and go around me. After a few times of "Cole!! Come!!" and holding my leg/foot forward to block he would go around me.

I haven't done the leg thing in a while and he hasn't knocked anyone down in a while. 

As for the jumping
...we are still working on it.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

With some pups the jumping and the kamikaze attacks might continue for some time. Ozkar was difficult with this one, yet Astro was a breeze. Just be consistent and persistant. 

Another good method is to raise your knee if you know they are in kamikaze mode. They will jump at it a few times till they realise that the outcome is always the same. Your knee in their chest rather than their paws on your body......  

Always try to ensure that pup settles before you give ANY attention. and I mean ANY attention. I found that when they got into jump mode, to completely ignore them and I mean totally, like they are not even there, settles them very quickly.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I also use a knee. With guests Dozer got his shock collar on. Now even if you ask him to "up" he'll rear up but won't touch you. We haven't started Penny on the collar yet but I've started the knee and I will literally walk like I'm marching, knees high, and it keeps her off. Then when she sits, I pet.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Tough one, 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMIiDTk2h24

http://www.ted.com/talks/ian_dunbar_on_dog_friendly_dog_training.html

Tried it all, but honestly kneeing worked partially. Works for the one who knees the dog and only in that particular setting or situation. Works if everyone knees the dog all the time ;D 

Will grow out if it eventually, mine is almost 2 yr old and still jumps but I have to ask first.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I heard about using the knee as well for jumping...until I heard that you may hurt them this way... 

Could that be possible???


----------

